# Disk Usage in LR mobile's settings



## Doug B (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys... 

I've never been able to figure this out. I have no idea of what is taking up space, or even what this is representing. If you go to LR Mobile's settings and look at the very bottom, it lists your "Disk Usage". Apparently, I'm using 50gb out of 55 and I have no idea of why. There's nothing within LR Mobile that looks like it is of significant usage. I do not sync my iPhone photos, and I don't have any assets. 

I have some, but not many collections synched, and not nearly enough to claim 50GB. 

Ideas?

Doug


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2016)

That's not Lightroom's disk usage - that's the disk usage overall.  You can see more detail by going to Settings > General > Storage & iCloud Usage.


----------



## Doug B (Feb 18, 2016)

lol Okay, so it's looking at my hardware/phone's disk usage? I feel silly now. 

Thanks Victoria. 

Doug


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2016)

You're not the first person to misunderstand that one!


----------

